# pioneer vsx lx70 amp



## RFlora (May 24, 2010)

hi, am kinda new to forums and this is the only one i have ever joined! 

firstly i would just like to say sorry if this post is already up! 

i bought a vsx lx70 pioneer amp a while ago and am using bose accousmatic speakers with it.. bad choice i know! i am going to invest in a pair of B&W floor standers for left and right and use the bose for the remainder of the 7.1 set up.

i am having some difficulty with this amp and pioneer are not helping.. so here i go..

1/ the volume is different on every component plugged into the amp. i am using brand new HDMI cables v1.4 (thought id upgrade!) on the *PS3 (quietest of all) *XBOX 360 elite (loudest of all) *divco TVIX 5100 and the ipod.

does anyone know what could be causing this problem and how it might be sorted? 

bose have said to have the settings on large speakers which i have done. dealers have all said to do the AUTO MACC which i have done and that is a complete waste of time! :blink:

2/ i want to invest in some floor standing speakers any suggestions? floor standers are a must and budget is 1500

thanks!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First Welcome to the forum. That is an awesome reciever. I would replace the Bose as soon as you can because they will not match up well with any B+W's. Have you level matched your speakers with a SPL meter? If you don't have a meter you can get one fairly cheap at Radio shack for about 40-50 bucks. Get the analog spl meter not the digital. Then set all your speakers to reference levels with the meter. This is usually 75-80db on the meter useing the test tones in your Pioneer. Your manual will explain how. Also look here..http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-home-theater/8221-how-calibrate-reference-level.html The MCACC in the Pioneer works very well for me and you have the ability to set up to five different settings. So you can set each device up with it's own setting and then just switch to that setting with your remote. As far as speakers go if you are willing to go used for the B+W's, as I did, You can get a good deal at www.audiogon.com I bought a set of 801's there and saved a good chunck of change and I love the speakers. Once you get everything set up you can tweak from there and we can help with any other questions you might have.:T


----------



## maladjusted (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,Firstly changing to 1.4v HDMI cables wont make a jot of difference,as there is no ALC on our VSX-LX70,your bound to get all different sorts of volume!Doing a quick MCACC should herald some difference,then you can tweak & trim the settings to make all the different volumes more simular.BUT i would do what the OP recommended:Get rid of the bose,read on any forum,their just not as good as a dedicated set of wharfedales or missions etc.Me,i have it powered with JAMO C607S front-C60 CTR-C60 sur left & right,and i cant get enough of this machine,not nearly half as bright as i feared,nice mature,rich & detailed sound.Hope any of this helps...good luck:T


----------

